# September Month Candidates



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi All,

I am starting this thread to have track on September applications for which couriers got delivered in the month of September,2014.


Courier Delivered Date: 10-Sep-2014
Received By : Lewis
NOC: 2171

Lets gather here guys :cheer2:

Thanks,
Zizy:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

Zizy86 said:


> Hi All, I am starting this thread to have track on September applications for which couriers got delivered in the month of September,2014. Courier Delivered Date: 10-Sep-2014 Received By : Lewis NOC: 2171 Lets gather here guys :cheer2: Thanks, Zizy:fingerscrossed:



Great mine reached on 9/11  what a day !
I doubt we will get PER this year lets see ! 
They have not finished May applications yet !

Regards sheray


----------



## shiva906 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello Pals,

This is Shiva from India.

i have sent my app on 07-Aug-2014. I dont have any update on the status.

May i know the process once we sent our file to Canada Immi.

How long the process will take to get to know our file status.

hope you can guide me.

Thanks
Shiva


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

shiva906 said:


> Hello Pals,
> 
> This is Shiva from India.
> 
> ...


Wait for 2 to 3 month for first confirmation ! PER ! You will get charged by CIC ! Then u get AOR ! 1,month Then ur file will go to Delhi ! 4 to 8 months ! So sit n relax !

Regards
Sheray


----------



## shiva906 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks Sheray for the prompt response.

Just curious to know few things like what is PER, AOR??

Also, how do we get to know the status, I mean via email or a courier to us ??

Cheers


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello Folks,

I have found a link for CIC process information. You can go through this it will solve lots of your queries. Though its one year old but worth reading. 

FAQ – After Submission | Federal Skilled Worker - 2013

Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## shiva906 (Aug 6, 2013)

wow..... the link you have given has got awesome information.

Now, I am clear on all things 

I have sent file on 07-Aug-14 and awaiting for the PER.

Fingers crossed 

Cheers
Shiva


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

shiva906 said:


> wow..... the link you have given has got awesome information.
> 
> Now, I am clear on all things
> 
> ...





Yea a long long wait !


----------



## hello040 (Jun 21, 2014)

we are still waiting for the consultancy team to fill the forms and give it to us. So we can courier!! They are spending more than 1.5 weeks now with all the data/documents! ~ feeling nervous of the delay caused :


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

hello040 said:


> we are still waiting for the consultancy team to fill the forms and give it to us. So we can courier!! They are spending more than 1.5 weeks now with all the data/documents! ~ feeling nervous of the delay caused :


What noc are you trying for ?


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

hello040 said:


> we are still waiting for the consultancy team to fill the forms and give it to us. So we can courier!! They are spending more than 1.5 weeks now with all the data/documents! ~ feeling nervous of the delay caused :


Hello

Try to chase them and remind them about quota system. Hope they approve and check your all documents soon.

Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## hello040 (Jun 21, 2014)

Sheray said:


> What noc are you trying for ?


2171 noc


----------



## hello040 (Jun 21, 2014)

consultancy did not tell me about express entry. How is it different than FSWP


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

hello040 said:


> consultancy did not tell me about express entry. How is it different than FSWP


Its a new system which will come from next year. Not many ppl know exact details. Try to read from cici site. or youtube / google it. 
Express Entry 2015 Canada


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

hello040 said:


> consultancy did not tell me about express entry. How is it different than FSWP


Your consultancy seems to be very incompetent as they are wasting a lot of your precious time. I am sure they would not know much about Express Entry either.

However, for this year's FSW application, you need to be on top of your consultants for sure as 2171 is filling up fast and may not remain open for long. In my opinion, you'll get through if applied before next 1-2 weeks so you should definitely take a chance.


----------



## hello040 (Jun 21, 2014)

@sssagi

Yes - I have spoke to them and told them that I will not wait for them to come back by next week. And I am going to fill the application forms myself and courier them. 

Just downloaded all the application forms from CIC. And going through them. Hopeful to fill / validate and print and courier them by tonight.

Any suggestions/help from you is a welcome.

Thanks guys


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

hello040 said:


> @sssagi
> 
> Yes - I have spoke to them and told them that I will not wait for them to come back by next week. And I am going to fill the application forms myself and courier them.
> 
> ...


Make sure u don't miss any document !

Very very imp !


----------



## hello040 (Jun 21, 2014)

@ Sheray

Thanks for the heads up.

Is there any tricky form which is very complex to fill of them all !

This application package includes:

Document Checklist [IMM 5612] (PDF, 244 KB) August 2014
Generic Application Form for Canada [IMM 0008] (PDF, 487 KB) June 2014
Additional Dependants/Declaration [IMM 0008DEP] (PDF, 471 KB) August 2014
Schedule A – Background/Declaration [IMM 5669] (PDF, 246 KB) December 2012
Schedule 3: Economic Classes [IMM 0008 SCHEDULE 3] (PDF, 656 KB) August 2014
Additional Family Information [IMM 5406] (PDF, 570 KB) September 2013
Supplementary Information – Your travels [IMM 5562] (PDF, 1,8 MB) May 2004
Separation Declaration for Minors Travelling to Canada [IMM 5604] (PDF, 25 KB) July 2008
Statutory Declaration of Common-law Union [IMM 5409] (PDF, 47 KB) April 2009
Fee Payment Form – Application for Permanent Residence
[IMM 5620] (PDF, 581 KB) August 2014
Use of a Representative [IMM 5476] (PDF, 615 KB) March 2014


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

hello040 said:


> @ Sheray
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> ...



When you fill the form you will come to know ! Google it ! You will find many ppl asking relevant same question !


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

Hello,

I am having the following points but my problem is that i realized i am having 66 points after submitting the application. My application was reached on 17th Sep 14 to Immigration and Citizentship department.

1.	Education:	21 OR 22/25 ??
2.	Official Languages(IELTS):	20/28
3.	Work Experience:	13/15
4.	Age:	12/12
5.	Arranged Employment:	0/10
6.	Adaptability:	0/10
Total Score :	66 OR 67/100 ??

I considered 22 points for Education, however, it is 21 in actual(I completed 4 yrs BSCS) and my experience in 2173(Software Engineering is 5 yrs and 3 yrs in banking). So my total score is 66 while i was considering it as 67 and worst thing is i have already sent my application. Now i am planning to include Spouse IELTS which is scheduled on 18th Oct and I will get the result on 2nd Nov. 

I am not sure by then i will get my application back after rejection or not. The address on the application is my current which i am about to change as i am living in Abu Dhabi, UAE on contractual job and shifting home is very frequent here.

Please suggest what should i do to inform CIC to send my documents back so i could attach the Spouse IELTS result by Nov and send it back. Or they keep my application even after rejection and i will send the IELTS results along with modified application.

If CIC send me back my application by normal post and i dont get the application, I will loose my orignal documents e.g. IELTS & ECA report.etc.


Please suggest a good approach. Thanks.


----------



## santosh_nitw (Apr 29, 2014)

My application was received by CIC on 8th August but so far , i have not received communication from them. Does anybody has received communication from August month?


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

santosh_nitw said:


> My application was received by CIC on 8th August but so far , i have not received communication from them. Does anybody has received communication from August month?


Wait for 3 months !
Now June first week are getting charged ! And may end getting PER


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Few say cap of 500 are allowed in each NOC category. Few say 1000. Which one is the correct figure for the current year? I'm also looking for 2171


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

chakradhard said:


> Few say cap of 500 are allowed in each NOC category. Few say 1000. Which one is the correct figure for the current year? I'm also looking for 2171


500 is for PHD related noc
1000 is for all other noc each.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

i couriered my forms yesterday through fedex

Now i guess i need to wait until i get SMS from bank that money is deducted by CIC.....if everything goes fine....

can any one share what else would be indication that my application is in process

NOC - 2171


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

fromblr said:


> i couriered my forms yesterday through fedex
> 
> Now i guess i need to wait until i get SMS from bank that money is deducted by CIC.....if everything goes fine....
> 
> ...




1. Courier Tracking ID-> For Ensuring your package has been delivered to CIC
2. Approximately Three months wait give or take, till the time you get your CC/DD charged. 


Note: Please update spreadsheet to get some estimate on process 

Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Zizy86 said:


> 1. Courier Tracking ID-> For Ensuring your package has been delivered to CIC
> 2. Approximately Three months wait give or take, till the time you get your CC/DD charged.
> 
> 
> ...


Zizy where can i find the spreadsheet


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

fromblr said:


> Zizy where can i find the spreadsheet




FSWP 2014 Spreadsheet: http://tinyurl.com/FSW14-Spreadsheet

FSWP 2014 Entry : TinyURL.com - shorten that long URL into a tiny URL


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Zizy i was trying to enter my details today as my courier is delivered today.

I am unable to update the excel file..also it shows june in the beginning and again june in the end and it read only for me.

Bit confused..please help. I am really bad at excel and google apps


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

fromblr said:


> Zizy i was trying to enter my details today as my courier is delivered today.
> 
> I am unable to update the excel file..also it shows june in the beginning and again june in the end and it read only for me.
> 
> Bit confused..please help. I am really bad at excel and google apps


I figured out that...Updated my details now


----------

